# UK Student looking for summer job in US?



## matt608 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I better tell you a little about myself:

I live in the UK and I am a first year student at Bristol University. I had 2 gap years where I spent a lot of my time building, promoting and selling Websites (self-employed). I also started my own Internet Company, which failed to get anywhere. I then got a highly paid job in London (25k pro rata) for a few months before going to University. The job used my specialized Website skills, most importantly SEO (search engine optimization), which isn't taught in schools and is in high demand.

I want to go to America for the summer for 2-3 months and work in LA. Then possibly travel down through Mexico afterwards if I have time.

I know there is a big demand for my skills in America. The LA craigslist is littered with ads for people with SEO skills. When I applied for the job in London I got the first job I applied for and there are at least 10 suitable ones I can apply for in LA alone, so I am fairly confident I would be able to secure a job offer.

However, in terms of immigration/work permits/visas I don't have many formal qualifications. I don't have a degree yet, but I do have have 3-4 years experience in SEO. I will be 21 in the summer. Also I should probably mention I have £3000 saved up so I wont be needing any kind state support.

Does anyone know if what I plan to do is possible? If so do I need a work permit or visa or is there some kind of student work and travel option?

Thank you for reading,

Matt


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Australia has an agreement where students can work in America in a once in a lifetime Visa.

Check to see if the UK has something similar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bunac


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You answered your own question - lack of formal qualifications for visa purposes.

Please go through the stickies regarding US visas or uscis.gov. There is no such thing as a "work for a couple of months in the US visa". You have the option of vacationing but 3k for two months is cutting it pretty tight. But it means NO work for any kind of compensation. Of course there are exchange semesters depending on your course of study and income (again - no work or very limited on campus). 

Craigslist is very patient. A lot of job postings age or are being duplicated by agencies. It is absolutely no indicater for niches in the US job market. Dice is a bit more reliable for IT.


----------

